# New Tool coming home soon!



## Brent H (Mar 20, 2020)

So, I get a pm from this nice member in Oakville to check out a Kijiji add for a tool cutter/grinder in Brantford.  I make the connection and this nice lady phones me back - it is still available, you can see it tomorrow. Off I go.....several driving hours later and a couple hours looking I was heading home with a truck load of extras and thanking (I think LOL) Craig in Oakville for the heads up.

I have exceeded my shop capacity - HAHAHA but it should be all good.  I have now a Cincinnati #2 tool and cutter grinder.  I pick up the very very heavy main parts next week.  The seller is coordinating a fork truck.  



 












Sorry that last pic of the extra stuff flipped upside down.  
@YYCHobbyMachinist : price $500

@Marc Moreau :  she has a 12” Utilathe for sale - asking $3000.




Needs a good clean but is tight.
The cutter grinder has an NMTB 50 collet that I have adaptors for a couple Morse taper (6 and 4) and an couple mandrills and an NMTB 50 to OZ 32 collet adaptor.   Lots of grinding wheels and some jigs.  It came with a separate motor driven spindle so you can drive mills or shafts for rotary surfacing.  I think it will take a small 4 jaw - more exploration required.  There also was a 5c collet end mill sharpening jig  (like one for a mag table/surface grinder.  

the machine is a beast but will handle all my saw blades, end mills and planer knives.  Will be some fun times ahead for sure.  I will add some additional pics etc after pic up next week.

thanks Craig!   You have a nice home and lots of project!!  It was great to finally meet face to face and at least a small fist bump!


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 20, 2020)

Well done!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 20, 2020)

A tool grinder....... I have a whole box of end mills that need some TLC.  Will post them to you Monday.

Seriously $500??

Craig


----------



## Tom O (Mar 20, 2020)

Nice find!


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 21, 2020)

WOW!  I paid way too much $$$ for mine, obviously!  you have a jem there!


----------



## Brent H (Mar 21, 2020)

@Dabbler do you have a Cinci #2?  If so I could use a few tips with setting things up and if there are some specific “gotta haves” 

Reading up on this machine and what it can do - holy smokes!  I know I will be replacing a belt and a motor overhaul.   It is 220 three phase 3/4 hp so another VFD will be required.  The second grinder motor is 120 single phase so no issue there.  

I will need to name a couple jigs.  The Morse taper on the NMTB 50 collet adaptors should allow me to get a MT 3 to ER 32 adaptor and them I can do most all my end mills.  Will search out a couple OZ32 collets for 1”, 3/4” and should cover my bigger stuff.  

@YYCHobbyMachinist - yep $500. Priced to sell.  I guess they are retiring from 40 years of running a sharpening business and they put their building up for sale and it went in 2 days so they have to get out.  They have a really nice end mill sharpener with radius attachment - air bearing etc but it is $1500.  I thought getting a machine that will do everything was a bit better and the price was right for me.  

looks like many hours of play time coming soon!


----------



## trlvn (Mar 21, 2020)

When Brent got to my place, he "just" had the grinding wheels, tapers, wheel dressing fixtures, etc, in his truck.  New retail on that stuff would be multiple times what he paid for the whole kit and caboodle!  

I believe @TOBARApprentice also has a tool and cutter grinder but I can't remember the manufacturer.

Great to meet you in person, @Brent H .  Glad to see you get a deal!  Hope the rest of the move goes smoothly.

Craig


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 21, 2020)

Holy cow Brent! Nice loot grab


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi Brent and Craig.... and all. Brent, if you are in our area and you find yourself in need you could borrow my air bearing and radius fixture..... Happy to help out a buddy. My system is a Toycen, made in Ottawa. I scored it on Kijiji for “a song”. I love it when guys get great deals from folks who have clearly gotten their money out of a tool. Perhaps we can all get together some time for a coffee or beer after thins Covit mess is over. Good luck sharpening EVERYTHING!

Congrats and cheers.

Derek. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 21, 2020)

@Brent H I wish I had found what you got!.  I paid double what you did, and got a less capable unit.  It is called a Keller. and was primarily used to sharpen ball end mills.

Apparently it was made by Pratt and Whitney and is their designation is an 'R6'.






This isn't mine, but the picture he used to sell it to me.  It is buried behind a wall of stuff right now,


----------



## Brent H (Mar 21, 2020)

Well,  not all a bed of roses.  Found a major crack in the index tool swivel mount.  Ordinarily I would loose it - but I can fix it - looks like an attempted brass repair that failed.   Found it after I got the grinding crud off the assembly.   Should be no issue to fix.  





Here is some pics of interest in case folks wonder about the size of things.  First one is a pic of an ER 32 collet beside an OZ25 with the biggest being the OZ 32 that fits the indexer.  




Next is my mills nmtb30 to #2 Morse beside the ISO 50 to MT 5





Just a bit of a difference- LOL


----------



## trlvn (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi Brent:

Was your machine made by "*Cincinnati Grinders, Inc."?  *There are quite a few scanned publications on the Vintage Machinery site that might be of interest:

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=10764&tab=3

Eg, "No. 2 Cutter and Tool Grinder" from 1951.

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=19848

If not Cincinnati Grinders, Inc, there are quite a few other companies with "Cincinnati" in the name...

Craig


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 22, 2020)

@Brent H , sorry off topic, did you make that butcher block worktop?


----------



## Brent H (Mar 22, 2020)

@trlvn got about 5 loaded from that site.  One manual is exactly my new machine and the others have info that works for them all pretty much.  Not many changes over past 80 years.

@RobinHood the butcher block too is the top of a 6 foot long tool bench from Canadian tire.  It is the end of my out feed from the table saw.  So - LOL - did not make it but I could - Lee Valley used to sell block tops at a decent price.  I know there are a few other lumber places selling cheaper block tops if you need one.


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 22, 2020)

Thanks Brent.


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Mar 22, 2020)

Check Kijiji for bowling alley. Often you can find sections of butcher block up to 8 feet long. Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 22, 2020)

TOBARApprentice said:


> Check Kijiji for bowling alley. Often you can find sections of butcher block up to 8 feet long. Cheers.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great idea, will keep an eye out for that.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 22, 2020)

Timber Town had some gym flooring last summer that would have been perfect:  6' X 8' X 2" sections laminated together for 40$...


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 22, 2020)

Brent H said:


> So, I get a pm from this nice member in Oakville to check out a Kijiji add for a tool cutter/grinder in Brantford.  I make the connection and this nice lady phones me back - it is still available, you can see it tomorrow. Off I go.....several driving hours later and a couple hours looking I was heading home with a truck load of extras and thanking (I think LOL) Craig in Oakville for the heads up.
> 
> I have exceeded my shop capacity - HAHAHA but it should be all good.  I have now a Cincinnati #2 tool and cutter grinder.  I pick up the very very heavy main parts next week.  The seller is coordinating a fork truck.
> View attachment 8110
> ...


Nice but one is good ,the men who sold mine say this is a jewell . Hey boy don't miss this .


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 23, 2020)

Well Ontario has all great deals - at $500 they could have placed it and all the tooling on auction and easily clear $1500 even in ON. Even with some rather steep auction fees they would be at least $500 extra. I got mine for over $600 without any tooling (well an angle vise) and here in AB that is a steal. One that has as much tooling as yours would be $2500. Few months ago a #2 I wanted with just the motorized head went for over $1500 at auction. So with all the extras easily $2500.


----------



## Brent H (Mar 23, 2020)

Wow Tom,

I picked it up today!! And guess what - more tooling    I received 3 more 50 tapers I think for holding slitting saw type stuff and a vice with a calibrated knuckle.  Couple other small jigs 

The move had some pucker factor .....the wonderful lady selling it had coordinated a fork truck and driver who slid it out of the shop.  I had him put it on a hardwood pallet for cement blocks and then loaded it into the back of a 5 ton dump trailer.    Strapped it all down and loaded the extra stuff.   Drive home (2.5 hrs) went well until I hit a few massive bumps around @trlvn place.  Nothing seemed off until I got home and noticed the straps a bit slack.   Well, the Cincie has smashed through the one side of the pallet and was sitting at about a 10° list to starboard.   There was a few FFS comments and ah Sh**s and after a bit of inspection- all was good.  My neighbour was over with his fork truck and we set to righting the ship.   I used the provided lifting holes, straps and some 1” pipe.  We picked it up straight with the fork truck on the straps and I was able to pull out the broken pallet and insert a new one.  Whew!!!   Moved it into the garage after a preliminary misting  of WD40.    I will follow up with some pics later.  I didn’t take any of the move as it was raining when I was tarping it for the start of the move and the end of the move was busy to say the least.  

today was the day to move as Ontario is setting up for lock down.  The fork driver was loosing his job tomorrow as was a few other folks in the area.   Grabbing the sharpener today helped out the lady big time as she can now move the remaining tools to her garage and finish her building sale.  
Now comes the cleaning !!


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 23, 2020)

Even better for you. She essentially given it to you for free.


----------



## Tom O (Mar 23, 2020)

Definitely a nice find! You have to love Kijiji I just picked up a shear for angle iron for $25.00.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 23, 2020)

Brent H said:


> Well, the Cincie has smashed through the one side of the pallet



wow!  you got off very well!  When I had my big mill shipped, the original vendor had it on a nearly-collapsed pallet.  So the shipper just lifted the whole mess onto another pallet and banded it down.  During the shipping, the top pallet collapsed more, and the strapping was lose.  Similar close call.  Lots of pucker to use pry bar and blocking to get it off those 2 pallets!



Tom O said:


> I just picked up a shear for angle iron for $25.00.



Tom, you lucky dog!  THey are as rare as hens's teeth!  I've been scanning for one for a couple years!  well done!


----------



## trlvn (Mar 24, 2020)

@Brent H did you figure out how much that beast weighs?  When there is a big cast iron base involved, I throw up my hands!  Even the 3/4 HP motor on it looked like it was a tank.

Craig


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 24, 2020)

Mine has like 2hp motor - big. Its heavy like over 1000 lbs.


----------



## Tom O (Mar 24, 2020)

Dabbler this is it here it’s a Dixion mark 3.


----------



## Brent H (Mar 24, 2020)

this machine has a 3/4 HP 3 phase and I think just the motor is stamped 1000 lbs 


I will see what I can find.  I am missing a gear in the slow move handle


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 24, 2020)

Brent H said:


> this machine has a 3/4 HP 3 phase and I think just the motor is stamped 1000 lbs



A 1000 lb motor   Where's the pictures you promised Brent!


----------



## Brent H (Mar 24, 2020)

@YYCHobbyMachinist : busy day wood working in the shop today hollowing out some 10 x 10 post wraps but here are some pic’s.  hand-wheels are 8” diameter.  Some wear on feed nuts but we can remake those.  Missing: 2 gears in the slow feed handle.   Working on replacements. 3 more 50 taper adapters, bunch of stuff in the parts washer to figure out.


----------



## Brent H (Mar 24, 2020)

So I was able to get one of the gears off Ebay - part 75247.  I am now in pursuit of Cincinnati No 2 tool cutter grinder part # 75248.  This is a double ended gear spool.  I might be able to make up an assembly once I get the eBay gear and can do a good measure up.  

sadly the eBay seller already sold off the other gear - bummer.


----------



## Brent H (Mar 24, 2020)

If you look at picture 4 you can see the one handle that is off.  The two missing gears are located in there.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 24, 2020)

@Tom O way to go - a really nice find!


----------

